# Signature



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

I don't see an option to edit my signature. I can edit everything else. :S


----------



## Wart (Jul 16, 2008)

Left column in User CP


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

Didn't even check User CP, thank you. It appears I cannot fit my image into it. It just displays the line of code instead of the image.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 16, 2008)

Wart is right - you can edit your signature via the User Control Panel.

However - the signature is intended for just a couple of lines of text - not for images. If a signature exceeds our rules - it can be deleted, or edited to conform to the rules without notice.

Our Signature File Rules :



			
				 Community Policies said:
			
		

> A signature with a link for the sole purpose of selling something without any other benefit is not acceptable and will be removed
> Font size of 2 (normal size) or smaller
> No more than two lines, including spaces
> Only one link per signature, no files or downloads
> ...


 
are located in our Community Announcements Forum - along with all of our other forum rules found in our Community Policies.


----------



## attie (Jul 16, 2008)

goboenomo said:


> Didn't even check User CP, thank you. It appears I cannot fit my image into it. It just displays the line of code instead of the image.


Perhaps the image is to big, there is a size limit


----------



## Wart (Jul 16, 2008)

attie said:


> Perhaps the image is to big, there is a size limit



*Only one link per signature, no files or downloads*

An image would be a file and download. There ar technical reasons not allowing files in sigs is a good idea, two reasons that come readily to mind are page hangs and viri.

From an aesthetic and readability perspective, I have seen various forums go from great to garbage when the posters were allowed to use graphics in their posts. 

*No more than two lines, including spaces*

While two lines is limiting the line limit has to be drawn somewhere.

I'm on a car forum where it seems people list every bolt they ever touched on their vehicles. I've seen 20, 30, more, line sig files.

I have no doubt some people would put their life stories, hopes and dreams, pictures of their children, Grandchildren, and 42 cats in their sigs, IF they were allowed.

I've seen it and it turns forums into messes.


----------



## goboenomo (Jul 16, 2008)

This is what I'm trying to put in my signature.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 16, 2008)

gobo - it appears you are trying to post a dynamic link - not an image.


----------

